# What a birthday present



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been looking for a nice example of a Seiko 6138-0011 for a long time. It's one of my dream watches.It's the watch that got me started on the whole Seiko thing. Could I find one????? I have been searching ages for one of these. Then I discover RLT, contact Roy who says" Yeah I reckon we can sort you out " and builds me one. It finally arrived today and I know that Roy put a lot of effort into this for me, even going to the lengths of sourcing me a brand new NOS dial for it. It arrived today on my Birthday coincidentally, and I want to say a big thankyou to Roy. I know you are in business to make a living but it must make you feel very satisfied to sometimes make people feel as happy as I do today.

Here it is.










Photo of actual watch, courtesy of Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy, it makes me very pleased indeed. Have a great time and enjoy the watch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Hello Andy

I came over to this forum as promised just to see your new chrono and I must admit it looks pretty neat.

What year would this be from?

Anyway enjoy your new watch, I'm off now it feels very strange and frightening to be amongst all these Japanese watches!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Neil

Anyway that was my good present for myself. I have a feeling the next will be a surprise present.......Not so good.

Looks like I chose the wrong month to pack up smoking.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bloody 'ell. You'll be like a dog with 2 nudgers with that on.

Not bad! It does look pristine, bright and clear!

Very special birthdays 55 you know!!!!!!!.......eh, eh, eh


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Bloody nice watch there and a happy birthday!


----------

